# Lab puppy



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Looking for a new puppy. Just wondering, after genetics what are some things to look for when picking out a new pup. Our dog of 11 years passed away last summer and feel it's time for a new companion. When we picked her out it was the one we thought was cute and the best deal. I trained her myself and got her to JH without any problems. Did I just get lucky or what? 

Thanks!


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sorta in the same boat as you are. This what I'm doing. I'm looking 1st for a pup with good health clearances on both sides hips, eyes etc and multiple generations. 2nd I want a great hunting dog, family pet, and probably a field trail dog. I'm looking for a breeder who has the same beliefs on Labs that I do. I also want proven lines from both parents sides throughout multipule generations. A place that has a lot of good info is retriever training form just google it. I've decided on a breeder and now its just a matter of time. Hope this helps. One other thing that I'm looking for is that they are familiar with the grandparent and even great grandparents, and when I say this I don't mean what their papers say. They actually know the dogs and have seen or dealt with them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

honkerhound gave some great advice. I also think it boils down to what you personally like about the puppy. You are the one that is going to be living with, feeding and taking care of the dog for years to come, so you should get one that fits your style. Good luck!


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

The local retriever clubs are pretty active right now, you should come out to one of the training days and mingle, ask questions, and see the dogs in action. A recent thread on the forum had the 2014 schedule: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/17-hunting-dogs/67633-2014-utah-retriever-schedule.html

I will be at the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club events for sure (http://www.whrc.us) and the FT training days, please say "hey" if you make it out to one of our events.


----------

